# Looking for a company that will remove tags and sew new ones in a different location



## Hillhouse (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been searching this forum for a while now and can not find anything or any company that offers two things I need.

I would like to have the neck tag of shirts removed and then a new label sewn on another location of the shirt. That is all I need.

I have found companies that do it but require you to get a print with it. I am a screen printer and don't need printing done. 

I have found many companies that make the labels but then don't sew them in:/

Please I hope someone out there has an answer for me, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Find a stay at home mom in your neighbourhood.....


----------

